# Programm mit Dongle schützen



## Oele (15 Juni 2011)

Moin,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Und zwar ist es möglich einen Kopierschutzstecker über den Simatic Panel PC (USB-Anschluss) abzufragen, um so sein Programm vor Vervielfältigung schützen zu können?

Was für einen Dongle bräuchte ich dafür?

Gruß Oele


----------



## thomass5 (15 Juni 2011)

... mhm. Wenn auf dem Panel-PC ein ganz normales Betriebssystem läuft (wie Windows usw) müsstest du ein Programm des Dongelherstellers oder ein eigenes von dir dazu bringen mit deiner zu schützenden Applikation Daten über die Gültigkeit des Dongels auszutauschen. WIBU http://wibu.de/start.php?lang=de hat da bestimmt was im Angebot. Ein SPS-Programm wirst du so schweerlich schützen können was dir sicherlich die Forensuche schon gezeigt hat. 

Ich hoffe hier in diesem Thema bleibt es bei techn. Diskusionen, wie die Forensuche dir bestimmt auch schon gegenteiliges gezeigt hat ;-) .

Thomas


----------



## MSB (15 Juni 2011)

Was ist "sein" Programm?
Die Flex-Projektierung, irgendwas eigens entwickeltes ...

Im Falle von gängiger Software wie WinCC Flexible etc. dürfte das unterfangen wohl schwierig bis unmöglich werden.

Bei eigenen Applikation gibt es wohl Wibu, HASP ... wobei Wibu wohl bisher der am schwierigsten zu knackende Dongle ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## thomass5 (15 Juni 2011)

... werden wir sehen, was "sein " Programm ist.
- wenn man bei Flex die die Quellen NICHT mitliefert, müsste mann mit einem Externen Programm Daten austaushen um die Gültigkeit zu prüfen. Wenn dies mit Zufallswerten und einer einigermaßen guten Verschlüsselung geschieht kann das ruhig über eine Textdatei geschehen und dürfte u.U. ausreichen. Wenn die Gültigkeit mehrfach nicht festgestellt werden konnte wäre dann eine entsprechende Reaktion denkbar. Die Sicherheit der Maschine und der Bediener sollte aber bei der Reaktion unbedingt beachtet werden. Ebenso die Unzulänglichkeiten des Betriebssystems, welches ja auch mal bei der Gültigkeitsprüfung dazwischenfunken kann... 

Thomas


----------



## Oele (15 Juni 2011)

@ thomass5

Betriebssystem des Panel-PC´s ist Windows XP mit WinCC. 
Könntest du ein bisschen detaillierter erklären, warum es (fast) unmöglich wäre einen Dongle in ein SPS-Programm einzubinden?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2011)

SPS-Kopierschutz ist kappes und führt nur immer zu stumpfsinigen Diskussionen
hier im Forum und auch später mit deinen Kunden. Bitte lese mal diesen
Thread http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=38476&highlight=kopierschutz
und wenn das noch nicht die erleuchtung gebracht hat, gebe mal in der 
Forums Suche "Kopierschutz" ein. Dann hast du ein Abendfüllendes Programm.


----------



## thomass5 (15 Juni 2011)

Oele schrieb:


> @ thomass5
> 
> Betriebssystem des Panel-PC´s ist Windows XP mit WinCC.
> Könntest du ein bisschen detaillierter erklären, warum es (fast) unmöglich wäre einen Dongle in ein SPS-Programm einzubinden?



Einbinden über Datenaustausch mit dem PC wirst du es schon irgendwie können. Genauso wie die Seriennummer der MMC. Nur der Kunde hat ja sicherlich den Quelltext. Dann kann er den Kopierschutz auch nachvollziehen und ggf. umgehen. Ansonsten siehe Helmut.

Thomas


----------

